# quarter round around window



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2013)

Was trying to cut (mitre saw) some 3/4x 3/4" quarter round to fit around a new window but had a heck of time.
After making the first cuts on my bottom board and starting with that I could get the cuts right.
After going through a couple pieces of scrap to figure it out I got the side pieces cut right finally.
But after coming back from hardware store with more quarter round the cut I made on my final piece was AGAIN wrong. A couple more scraps later I got it figured out again.
My theory is that I didn't have the right side up against the fence and probably switched between bevel and a regular mitre cut.
My question is, what's the easy way to remember how to cut quarter round for 90 degree trimming of a window/frame?
PS..reminder that the quarter round was 3/4" on both flat sides.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's difficult to visualize what the problem is that you are having. Generally the quarter round you are using is completely symmetrical and can only cut it the wrong length. Some of your scraps you might put them end to end and turn it around the opposite direction and see if it matches. If it doesn't match then you will have to mark all the molding which side to put against the window. 

Another issue you might be having is the wall is not at 90 degrees to the window which may make you use a compound miter to make it work. If this is the case and the trim is to be painted you could use the trim you have already cut caulk the joints.


----------



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> It's difficult to visualize ....


Thanks for the great input Steve. I'll try and take a couple pictures when I get home and post back here.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you need to explain why your cuts weren't right, for us to be able to help. cut on the wrong face, miters were not tight, etc...


I usually cut them slightly oversized and dry fit them into the opening. you can always shave a little more off.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Buy shoe mold next time. It's 3/4" tall by 5/8" thick, so it's not symetrical.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------

